

My thoughts on launching Zumper's one click rental app - sunnysoma
http://blog.zumper.com/2014/09/zumper-rental-application-product-pain-patience/

======
justincpollard
Building the "vanilla post and search rental platform" first reminds me of a
strategy I've read elsewhere: spend time working in the industry you hope to
disrupt. There is no substitute for real world experience when
researching/understanding an industry!

